# ladies night



## kasper (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## kasper (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## kasper (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Apr 21, 2017)

Here's mine! Must be the Mother Lady.


----------



## kasper (Apr 21, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Here's mine! Must be the Mother Lady.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 454783 View attachment 454784



Yes. All ladies welcome lol


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Apr 22, 2017)

Felt sorry for this bike. It has some issues but the chrome and paint are near perfect. And i thought the name is cute.


----------



## Rollo (Apr 22, 2017)

... The custom Stingray that I built for my Daughter back in the 90's ...


----------



## Vbushnell (Apr 22, 2017)

Slik Chik


----------



## kasper (Apr 23, 2017)

nice bikes guys...


----------

